# Too neuter, or not to neuter...



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark will be 6 months old on Saturday and I am planning to wait until he is atleast 2 years old before I neuter him, but I am having doubts about even doing it at 2 years old.

I have no intentions or interest in breeding so that is not the issue.

I have read so much conflicting information and research about the pros and cons of spaying/neutering that my head is spinning.

In my contract with my breeder it states that he is not to be bred, but it doesn't say anything about having to be neutered (which is what I thought it stated, but I pulled it out and it doesn't).

Has anyone else had doubts over this? What was your decision in the end? and why?

I would really appreciate some feedback from those who have decided NOT to neuter their dogs and what challenges or health issues have arised (if any).

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

There's currently a thread about the pros and cons of neutering:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1213055&page=1#Post1213055

You may want to put on some Kevlar and a helmet. It's a bit heated in there.









But I think you'll find it informative.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomThere's currently a thread about the pros and cons of neutering:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1213055&page=1#Post1213055
> 
> You may want to put on some Kevlar and a helmet. It's a bit heated in there.


You aren't kidding....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I took a look last night/this morning and I think I will stay over here for a bit....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you do neuter him I would wait until he is 2

That is all I am going to say cause I have an intact boy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I got Kramer from a humane society and neutered him about a month after I got him when he was about a year old. We enjoyed, truly enjoyed, 15 years together. We spent so much time out and about, and when he was (finally) reliable, off lead around lots of distractions. There may have been intact females in heat, but I don't know that. I never had to worry that there would be little Kramers, and he never seemed to miss out on anything either. We were free to do what we wanted within local laws and ordinances but I never allowed him to go farther than my voice. 

He lived until he was 16, robust, vigorous and healthy until the last 5 weeks, happily overseeing a pack from age 9 on. I never had to do rotations or limit anything in his life. He was as free as a dog owned by a super neurotic could be.









I think that is a gift I can give to them-others feel totally differently. Same with the girls-over say 12 years, they don't have 2 months a year (2 years total, 1/6 of their life) that they have limitations. If you are going to breed your dog, well, yeah...of course! But if not...

I realize you asked for people who have decided NOT to neuter, but wanted to explain, beyond the supposed health issues either way, the propaganda, etc, why I feel I get so much, all the time, and so few limitations with my animals, for the very limited time they are with us.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, if you wouldn't do it before he's 2 years old anyway, at least you have plenty of time. You don't have to rush into a decision, one way or the other.

Personally, I'm one who won't neuter just for the sake of neutering. From what I've read, the risks seem to greatly outweigh the benefits and for _my_ lifestyle, and _my _dogs, it's not a necessary procedure.

We've always had males and only one of them was neutered. (That was my Alomar and we had him neutered at 5 years of age because he developed an enlarged prostate.)

All our other males remained intact their entire lives. There were never any health issues due to their being intact and I can't think of any particular behavioral issues because of it. We never had any of them try to escape, they weren't crazy or out of control around females, no marking in the house... nothing like that.

I did have some issues here with Gunner and Riley (who are both intact) when Riley reached maturity and wanted to challenge Gunner. Would we have had a problem if they'd both been neutered? Maybe, maybe not - I don't know. I considered neutering both at that point, but fortunately we were able to work it out without having to resort to surgery, which may or may not have helped anyway.

All you can do is take your time, educate yourself as best you can and make the decision that's right for you and your dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have no problems keeping intact animals. 

I see no behavioral problems that people use to encourage neuter.

I personally feel that intact is healthier. I believe the hormones are there for more than just reproduction, and unnecessary surgery is an unnecessary risk.

I am also probably the reason the other thread is so heated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1223199#Post1223199
This thread^^ is a good reason why people should not take breeding so lightly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not think breeders take breeding lightly. There are risks that we face in order to have dogs that are not produced by uncaring, unethical people in squalid conditions and sold by people who know nothing about them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know reputable breeders don't, but people who think it would be great to breed their pets, and don't really know what they are getting into just because they have two intact dogs...very sad


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have pretty much made up my mind after some research to wait until Benny is 2 for neutering and would not neuter him at all except he has one retained testicle which increases the risk of cancer when he gets older (although I have found that neutering also can also increase the risk of some types of cancer).

Everywhere I go people seem to be in the neutering band wagon, Today when we were out walking and later on at PetSmart Benny began barking to initiate play with other dogs and instantly people asked is he was neutered (which seems kind of personal to me) When I said No, they then asked how old he was and when I said almost 6 months, they said well it is definitely time! I just smiled and went my way. Even the training place we go to gives a discount to dogs who are spayed and neutered.

I think any time Benny acts exuberant or mischievous people will blame it on him being intact!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegI have pretty much made up my mind after some research to wait until Benny is 2 for neutering and would not neuter him at all except he has one retained testicle which increases the risk of cancer when he gets older (although I have found that neutering also can also increase the risk of some types of cancer).
> ...


Mac had a retained testicle. When I got his vasectomy I had the retained testicle removed. When he was about 6 he got an enlarged prostate so I had him neutered. But if his prostate had remained healthy, I wouldn't have done anything except have his prostate checked everytime he had a phsyical.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

... [/quote]Mac had a retained testicle. When I got his vasectomy I had the retained testicle removed. When he was about 6 he got an enlarged prostate so I had him neutered. But if his prostate had remained healthy, I wouldn't have done anything except have his prostate checked everytime he had a phsyical. [/quote

How old was Mac when he had the vasectomy. My vet never offered that option. Is this a common alternative?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never had any of my dogs neutered. i have never had any problems with any of my dogs. this is my 4th GSD.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlhttp://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1223199#Post1223199
> This thread^^ is a good reason why people should not take breeding so lightly.


Woah.. how did I miss this thread???

That is.. ugh...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI know reputable breeders don't, but people who think it would be great to breed their pets, and don't really know what they are getting into just because they have two intact dogs...very sad


I don't think this is relevant in this case, my worry is more on health not breeding.

I am confident that I can keep a un-neutered male from breeding. This is not the issue. My concern over his health and the risk neutering has on him is.. just saying.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Question:

Can anyone (male dogs of course.. lol) have a vasectomy?

Can we ask for this instead of the neuter?

What are the risks? Pros?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

The only impact of a vasectomy is on reproduction, so you have all the same risks and benefits of having an intact dog but no risk of oops litters. The hormones are still there for better or ill. I've known a few dogs to have them. The only negative I've ever observed is some swelling in the area (trying to remember exactly the term for the part of the dog - the epidymous?) but it was resolved by later neutering the dog.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I asked my vet about a vasectomy and he said he doesn't like to do it because it seems to cause severe swelling and sometimes pain. I said, "Well isn't that similar with a neuter?" He said yes...









-Jackie


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm.. I think I will have to look into this further.

I like the idea of knowing my dog can not reproduce and yet maintain the necessary hormones I believe are essential to his overal heath and growth... 

Going to google...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Debbieg
> ...
> How old was Mac when he had the vasectomy. My vet never offered that option. Is this a common alternative?


If I recall, Mac was somewhere between 18 and 24 months. 

I'm not sure how common it is, but IMHO it's a preferred alternative to neutering.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

How much more invasive was the surgury for this? Or was it?

This is something I am very interested in, I didn't even think it could be an option.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117How much more invasive was the surgury for this? Or was it?
> 
> This is something I am very interested in, I didn't even think it could be an option.


Since Mac had the retained testicle, I'm not sure how much more invasive the vasectomy was than finding and removing the testicle. I guess this is something your vet could answer.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> onyx'girl said:
> ...


----------

